# my new hand carved bone bridge



## acrata4ever (Oct 20, 2011)

for indian ektara 1 or 2 string http://handmademusic.ning.com/photo/billy-s-new-bridge?context=user


----------



## river dog (Oct 21, 2011)

awesome! ive had slight trouble working with deer bones but cows work great! certain bones of course... what animal did this come from?


----------



## acrata4ever (Oct 21, 2011)

i didnt make it but its beef shank bone. which is sorta sacrilege. the indians use deer horn thats naturally fallen off for sitar bridges. this is the instrument its for http://a4.l3-images.myspacecdn.com/images02/113/1db1b5ea58c643d1987b2660aafd7475/l.jpg
what gets me is this guy knows nothing about indian art but look at this decorated mammoth headress from the indus valley http://4.bp.blogspot.com/_VkKvtedifDQ/TIY4dNfXLcI/AAAAAAAABdo/gpLziWF-hUg/s1600/elephant+iVC.JPG

and these from the neolithic http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3081/3133387635_642eb584ef.jpg


----------



## oki (Oct 21, 2011)

awsome. cant quite figure out how that would fit on the instrument though.


----------



## acrata4ever (Oct 21, 2011)

its very small. from the feet to the center hole in ganesh's head is as wide as your thumb and little finger. the instrument is a coconut with a drum skin with a bezim handle through it. the guitar snare ties on goes through the hole in the head an attaches to a tuning screw. i use a jingle bell tied to the bridge that bounces on the drum skin that makes it sound like an electric distorted guitar. i dont have a pic of it but it sounds something like this http://www.youtube.com/user/acrata4ever?feature=mhee#p/u/17/WpJdT1-WGWQ


----------



## oki (Oct 22, 2011)

cool


----------



## TheUndeadPhoenix (Oct 22, 2011)

acrata4ever said:


> for indian ektara 1 or 2 string http://handmademusic.ning.com/photo/billy-s-new-bridge?context=user


Nice scrimshaw


----------



## Young Frost (Nov 16, 2011)

[ i dont have a pic of it but it sounds something like this http://www.youtube.com/user/acrata4ever?feature=mhee#p/u/17/WpJdT1-WGWQ[/quote]

acrata4ever...hey man, i checked out your youtube channel. Are you the one playing in most of those videos you uploaded, i.e. the cigar box videos and homemade harp mic video? I'm new to this site. I made a harp mic myself last month and i'm getting my first cigar box guitar for christmas. I'd like to chat with you about CBGs, harmonicas & harp mics, and musical influences sometime. I'm really interested in this indian instrument you have...


----------

